# Need help from a Color Afficianado on TINT or Neutral Tint and if I can even wing this with my pallette



## UncleJeffy (Dec 27, 2021)

Been seeing a lot of artists refer to Neutral Tint. 

My question is, can I use Mars Black PBk11 as a neutral tint or would it be best to attempt to mix my own type of greyish from my non grey colors? 

I'll just list what I have and anyone that can help would be awesome: 

Mars Black (PBk11) Burnt Umber (PB7, PR101 PY42), Ultra Marine Violet (PV15), Cobalt blue (PB28), Prussian Blue (PB27), Phthalo Turq. (PB16) Perm. Sap Green (PG36 , PY110) Opera Rose (PR 122) Scarlet Lake (PR188) Cadmium Orange (PR108 , PY35) Lemon Yellow Deep (PY159) and Yellow Orchre (PY43). This is what I have to work with....thanks to anyone that can help a newb out ;O) 

Im very new to this (These were suggested colors from a youtube artist in a beginner series) and somewhat red/green colorblind but starting to learn that I am more Color-Dumb vs Blind (Still blind but not as bad as I thought, just never trained my eye to pick out colors within colors at a young age...if that makes any sense). Thanks in advance for taking the time to answer my question


----------

